# Paperwhite 5.4.2 update questions



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I updated my PW to the 5.4.2.  Now I have Collection names that were added and my personal collection
names were put on the second page of the homepage.  I want everything on one page of the home area in category names only that I want.
I have a hard time changing to page two by swiping because it then opens something on the first page instead of turning pages.  I had this same problem on my Kindle Touch.
It put a category called Audio Books which I tried to delete.  However, it says if you delete it here it will take it off all my other Kindles.
Should I revert to the 5.4.0 update?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There's a whole thread discussing the features (or not) of this update in Let's Talk Kindle: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,168012.0.html

You can't revert to 5.4.0 as far as I know.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

joangolfing said:


> I updated my PW to the 5.4.2. Now I have Collection names that were added and my personal collection
> names were put on the second page of the homepage. I want everything on one page of the home area in category names only that I want.
> I have a hard time changing to page two by swiping because it then opens something on the first page instead of turning pages. I had this same problem on my Kindle Touch.
> It put a category called Audio Books which I tried to delete. However, it says if you delete it here it will take it off all my other Kindles.
> Should I revert to the 5.4.0 update?


As Ann said, and there's no way to revert.

If your personal collection that were on the device are following the new collections, it sounds as if your Kindle is being sorted by "recent." The cloud collections that were added are counted as newest and so will be at the top if you have your sort set to recent. Change the sort to collections and it will at least be in alphabetical order.

Yes, any collections you delete on your Kindle will be deleted across all Kindles on your account.

To change pages on your home page, I find it works best to swipe diagonally from one corner to the opposite corner--lower left to upper right, for example, to go back, lower right to upper left to go forward.

Betsy


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Betsy, that was great advice about swiping from the corners up for page changes on the home screen.  That is why I wanted to keep to only one page of categories.
Since this is my only reading Kindle apart from my Fire HD, would it matter if I eliminated all the category names that I don't want.  Won't they just go back to the cloud 
where I can get them again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If you remove collections from the Paperwhite, it will remove those collection names from the Cloud and, I think, from the Fire HD if it has upgraded to Cloud Collections (I think I read that it had?)

The books, of course, stay in your library.

Betsy


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I will need to figure out how to organize what is on my PW then.  I started renaming the collections so that the titles are in the alphabetical order and appear on page 1 of my opening page. I might start using numbers to get an order that I want.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I went ahead and deleted lots of the collections and just got it the way I had it before the update 5.4.2
I took the chance since everything should still be in the Cloud.  It was the warning given that other devices would be bothered.  However, I only have the Fire HD with a Carousel format so things should be ok.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Can anyone share with me the advantages of using Goodreads.  It just looks like a rating system for books we have read and then sharing with others.
Does it have some better way of finding our Kindle collections in a more organized fashion.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You can have all kinds of personalized shelves  on Goodreads.  Unfortunately, you can't access them with the native Goodread App in the Paperwhite, but you can get books into Goodreads through the app and then use the website to move them later.

Goodreads has been described as a FaceBook for readers.  It's mostly a social reading site.

Betsy


----------

